# hangin out with rocky...



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

well.. not really. 
but one of his fine cigars for sure.


got the idea for the picture from someone else. his car was nicer too. haha


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

that picture from the 70's? lol. j/k....


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

so, what Rocky is that?

is that Huggy Bear's Snoop deVille from Starsky & Hutch?


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> that picture from the 70's? lol. j/k....


haha.. just the car.. well and the garage..



phisch said:


> so, what Rocky is that?
> 
> is that Huggy Bear's Snoop deVille from Starsky & Hutch?


haha.. not a caddy man myself. thats a 76 chev impala, if im lucky i'll get to drive it around a bit this summer.

and the cigar was a vintage. 90 i think robusto.


----------

